# Outsource everything with Inksoft?



## jayman2143 (Nov 22, 2008)

I have been reading up and watching tutorial after tutorial about Inksoft and I am really impressed by what I have read and seen.

I am 100% willing to jump in and purchase the software and see where it takes me but I just have one question: would it be stupid/pointless to use Inksoft and outsource everything? I apologize if this is a ridicolous question haha 

I recently posted about having to give up my screen printing space because family comes first but I really would like to keep my current clients and keep growing. I started researching this software before all this happened so I don't know if I should continue moving forward with it. 

Any advice would be awesome!


----------



## AlexTshirt (Apr 25, 2011)

I can't find a price for this software. Can you tell me how much does it cost?


----------



## jayman2143 (Nov 22, 2008)

AlexTshirt said:


> I can't find a price for this software. Can you tell me how much does it cost?


Check out silkscreeningsupplies.com under the software option. It's about $849.


----------



## AlexTshirt (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks. Somewhat expensive for me since I am small business. Looking for something less costly.


----------



## VoxPop (Jul 12, 2008)

I would also like to know if it is pointless to purchase the software and outsource everything.


----------



## direct2garment (Feb 28, 2011)

If you can find a reliable partner that can deliver a consistent quality product then it makes.


----------

